# Sookie's Kidding thread update (2 bucklings with pics)



## Tmaxson (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a Nigi/Pygmy mix who I thought was due the beginning of May based on a breeding I witnessed on Dec 9, however she was in with the buck during her previous heats.  I didn't think, if they had mated it took since she went into heat again and this time she was more receptive and stood for him.  The reason I think she might be due earlier is that she seems very uncomfortable, very affectionate, her udder has been getting bigger and bigger for the last month, however still not full as of this morning but her ligs felt pretty much gone this morning.  I guess though that can happen several times.  On my other doe her hoo ha was very saggy/droopy right before but this one is puffy but seems to be more open.  Anyway I'm ready no matter what and I'm probably just rushing it since I can't wait to see the little sweety/sweeties.  I do feel the baby moving but unlike my other doe it's not on her side but more down underneath, actually the other doe wouldn't let me touch her but I could see her whole side moving and shifting and I can't with this one.  My other doe is really small and the baby was quite large, this doe is much bigger.  I'll post some pics when I get to my 10 posts.


----------



## Tmaxson (Mar 29, 2012)

Pictures coming soon


----------



## Tmaxson (Mar 29, 2012)

Even sooner


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 29, 2012)

Are ya there yet


----------



## Tmaxson (Mar 29, 2012)

No


----------



## Tmaxson (Mar 29, 2012)

Still posting


----------



## Tmaxson (Mar 29, 2012)

Lets see if this works


----------



## Tmaxson (Mar 29, 2012)

Ah it worked.  That is my doe and her doeling that was born back in Feb, just adorable.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 29, 2012)

Awww so sweet.  From the angle of the pic, that black and white one almost looks like a snuggly bunny instead of a goat!


----------



## Tmaxson (Mar 29, 2012)

Here is Sookie the the doe that is due any day now or not until May, we'll see.


----------



## Tmaxson (Mar 29, 2012)

And this is Gani her mate


----------



## Holachicka (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh He's a pretty boy! Love the coloring he's just so striking! Is the doeling his as well?


----------



## Tmaxson (Mar 29, 2012)

No we got her already bred but we hope to breed this buck with the brown doe next year.  The little white guy is a wether companion.  He is a sweetheart.


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 29, 2012)

Very nice looking goats.  Sookie's hair looks so soft and cuddly.  He is a handsome fellow.


----------



## Tmaxson (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you, they are all my babies.  Actually all my animals are my babies: 2 Aussies, 33 chickens and the 5 soon to be more goats.  I just started this farming life two years ago and I'm totally in love with it.


----------



## Missy (Mar 29, 2012)

Is Sookie a FF? She looks to be at about the same development stage as Willow who is one of my FF. Willow(a Saanen) is due about May 15th.


----------



## Tmaxson (Mar 30, 2012)

Yes she is a FF and you're probably right.  She just looks ready to pop to me because this will only be my second time to witness a kidding and with my first she was smaller, had a smaller udder and only one kid.  So maybe what I am seeing is multiples growing.  I sure hope it's not 6 like in the other post I read, wow scary.


----------



## Tmaxson (Mar 30, 2012)

We're making some progress


----------



## Tmaxson (Apr 4, 2012)

The only update that I have for now is that I think she is loosing her plug, so I guess we are getting a little closer.  I just can't wait to see what she produces.


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 4, 2012)

Very nice!  Can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## Tmaxson (Apr 10, 2012)

Updated pics, I think we are getting closer.  I'm hoping to see baby/ies in the next couple weeks.  Do you think just one or more?  This is only my second goat birth so I have really no idea, I just know she is a lot bigger than my other doe who only had 1.


----------



## Tmaxson (Apr 13, 2012)

The only update I have right now is that she is doing a lot of moaning.  She'll be laying down eating her food and moaning at the same time.  Poor thing is not comfortable.  However thought you guys might like to see some more pictures, cause I know I love seeing pictures.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 13, 2012)

She is so pretty.  I think she is going to have twins.  Hope all goes well and soon for you.  Should we be thinking pink?


----------



## Tmaxson (Apr 13, 2012)

Yes she is such a beautiful and sweet girl.  At this point just hoping for healthy babies, after reading some of the horror stories.  I just don't know how I would handle loosing a doe or her babies.  I do however already have someone on a waiting list for a boy.  If we have a girl, I want to keep her but we'll need to find a stud for her when she's ready to breed as the only intact buck I have is her father.


----------



## Tmaxson (Apr 16, 2012)

Well when I checked on her before leaving for work she didn't quite seem herself.  My husband feeds them their grain in the morning before he leaves and she hadn't eaten any of hers. Although she was laying there chewing on some hay.  She really doesn't like my other doe's little doeling especially when the little girl wants all my attention and so I knew something wasn't quite right when the little doeling was jumping all over me and soon to be mama didn't try to do anything about it.  My son is home sick from school today so I'm going to have him check on her periodically, that is if he wakes up any time soon (teenagers, arrrg!!)  She didn't seem to be in labor or any more uncomfortable than she has been and there was no discharge.  Her vulva was very puffy as it usually is when she is laying down but when I felt of it (poor thing I keep molesting her) it felt like there was something hard kinda pressing just underneath the skin.  Not sure if it always feels this way or I just noticed it this morning.


----------



## jarvisqh (Apr 16, 2012)

hopefully she will have the babies for you today !!  ( and wait till your home to do it   )


----------



## Tmaxson (Apr 16, 2012)

Hopefully, more for her sake, she just seems so uncomfortable.  However my son says there is nothing to report at this time.  She's probably just tricking me.


----------



## Tmaxson (Apr 17, 2012)

She did an awesome job of making me think it was going to happen yesterday, however still no babies.


----------



## Holachicka (Apr 17, 2012)

They just LOVE to watch us  !! I went through that with my girls this week.  Hang in there!!


----------



## Tmaxson (Apr 18, 2012)

No babies just more plug...Does that sound right for her to have lost some of her plug a couple weeks ago and now more.  I just thought it would all come at once but I guess she is just still playing with me.  She also doesn't seem as uncomfortable now as she did earlier, she's not moaning quite as much.  She may just go to her original due date of end of April beginning of May.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 18, 2012)

Mine had discharge for a couple weeks before, so I guess its normal


----------



## Tmaxson (Apr 24, 2012)

Seems as though the Dec 9 breeding is the one, so we're right on schedule I guess for a early May delivery.  One question though:  I took some pictures yesterday for comparison and it looks as though her udder got a little smaller.  Could that be due to the fact that it was cold yesterday?

This picture was taken on April 16th






This one was taken yesterday


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 24, 2012)

I swear Shyannes got smaller a couple times


----------



## Tmaxson (May 1, 2012)

Still waiting but I guess we're really on day 144, should have trusted my first due date, then I wouldn't feel like I've been waiting an eternity for this baby.   Anyway got some updated pics this past weekend while I was out talking to Sookie telling her that having her baby was going to make her feel so much better, ha ha!!


----------



## Missy (May 1, 2012)

My she has gotten big!!!  Are we to think pink? Blue?


----------



## Tmaxson (May 1, 2012)

Either one or both.  I have someone who wants one of my boys.  Not sure how I will feel about letting him go but I know I don't need any more boys.  However I would love to have another girl, right now I have 2 doe's and one doeling.  Not sure at this point just how many I want but I sure do love them.


----------



## Tmaxson (May 3, 2012)

Checked on her around 6:40am and her ligs are completely gone.  I was wondering what that was going to feel like and now I know.  She only had a little dried white discharge on her and no string or goo as of that time.  So could this be false, could the ligs come back or is this the day?  I am at work right now, but going to leave to go check on her at 9.  I only work 15 min from my home, plus the AC in my building isn't working today and it's going to be in the upper 90s so I think I need to work from home the rest of the day


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 3, 2012)

Hmmmm.  If her ligs are completely gone, she looks sunken on either side of her tailhead, she could go today without have any goo showing yet.  It could come later on or right before too.  For some reason though, I am feeling that you are going to have a few more days yet.


----------



## Tmaxson (May 3, 2012)

I'm at home now and her udder is huge and tight.  We'll see.


----------



## Mamaboid (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Tmaxson (May 3, 2012)

Two adorable boys born at 2:30.  Sorry but my pictures won't download right now for some reason but they'll be here soon.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 3, 2012)

Yayy!
Congrats!
 I can't wait for the pics!!!!


----------



## Tmaxson (May 3, 2012)

I promise I'll get the pictures uploaded tomorrow, but for now I have a question:  Mom seems to be in a little pain.  She passed the placenta no problem and the babies were born very easily and she didn't seem to be in any pain right after the birth but I just went to check on her for the last time tonight and she seemed to be contracting a little.  She also had a very weird stringy type poop.  Anything to worry about or does this all sound normal?


----------



## Tmaxson (May 4, 2012)

Baby pictures as promised


----------



## Mamaboid (May 4, 2012)

What little bundles of cuteness overload!!  I love the half and half, would HAVE to call that one Oreo.  Hope Mom is feeling better.


----------



## Tmaxson (May 4, 2012)

Yes she seems to be doing just fine.  The boys aren't quite as skilled at nursing as my doeling was by this time and her bag is very full so hopefully they'll get better at it soon.

My husband name the half and half Angus because he thought he looked like a Angus cow.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 4, 2012)

Oh my are they cute!!!  Guess my kid-dar was off, huh?!  Congrat!


----------



## marlowmanor (May 4, 2012)

I LOVE the colors on the mulitcolored one!  Of course you would be in NC with that pretty boy too. I don't need anymore boys here,  if only it was a girl, I'd be tempted to talk to DH and try to get it. I want a baby girl here. : You are the first person on BYH in NC that has mini goats instead of the larger ones and you end up with those gorgeous babies.


----------



## Tmaxson (May 4, 2012)

Aw, thank you so much.  I was so happy with their beautiful colors.  When the first one came out and I saw the multi coloring I said "please please please be a girl"  oh well.  I don't know what I am going to do, they are just so cute my husband says we are keeping them.  I guess if the right person comes along I would be willing to sell but I need to know they are going to a good home first.

I just weighed them and the boy no. 1 the multi color is 4lbs and the half and half is 3lbs.


----------



## Tmaxson (May 4, 2012)

Thought you guys might like to see the timeline of Sookie's labor and birth:

6:40am Noticed that Sookie's ligs were gone, otherwise all else seemed normal

9:30am Came home from work and she seemed a little uncomfortable and I noticed her bag was very full and tight
I tried to put her in the barn but she wasn't happy there so I just let her be and checked on her every 30 minutes or so.

11:30 Noticed definate contractions and she had decided that laying under the platform in the lean-to was where she was most comfortable .  I was still hoping she would want to deliver in the barn but was sure this is where she was going to decide to give birth.  Kept checking on her every 30 minutes.  It was very hot so I had put up shade and brought in a fan for the maternity ward







1:30 More contractions and then I noticed she seemed to be pushing a little.  There was no goo, no bubble but pushing.

1:55 Definate pushing, vulva was puffing out but still no goo or bubble






2:02 Pushing with small amount of goo and then a gush of water, of which I was glad I had just moved because it would have been right in my face.  At this point she was still under the platform and I had been crawling under and had a good view of her rear






2:08 She had moved of course so that her rear was facing the far back corner underneath the platform, so I was straining at this point to try and see what was happening.  I was really hoping I wasn't going to have to help cause I didn't know how I was going to get back there.  (Yes I was home alone)
Side note (while all this was happening my 10 week old doeling and her mother were crawling and jumping all over the parts of me that were still out from underneath the platform)

2:11 First baby boy came flying out, shaking his head and sneezing up a storm.  Mom wasn't sure what happened, I pulled him closer to her mouth and she took over the cleaning






She cleaned and eventually moved so that she was at least facing me and her rear was more visible






2:30 I didn't notice this at the moment but after looking at the pictures I see more pushing (this picture was taken at 2:30)






2:31 second baby out, you can kinda see the slimy white fur back there, I didn't even see that when I took this picture, put the camera down and said oh look there's another baby (this one was at 2:31)  This baby came very fast.






Again all while this is going on 10 week old and her mama are just bugging us, blating and going nuts so I moved both babies in the barn, had to show mom where they went but then I had all three in the barn and away from the craziness on the outside

2:51 Both babies are standing, being cleaned and looking for food of which they found quickly


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (May 5, 2012)

oh how sweet! they are adorable..got to love little ones

congrats on your new addtions


----------

